# Autumn Morning by Wendy Reeves



## Lbsq (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi all, just wondering if there’s any information anyone knows about the value of this piece of art?


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

If the painting itself is 6 1/4"x9 1/2" it went unsold on ebay for 6.99 British Pounds in 2017. https://picclick.co.uk/Framed-Painting-Autumn-Morning-by-Wendy-Reeves-182631349874.html


----------



## Zev Scotty (Jan 9, 2022)

Lbsq said:


> Hi all, just wondering if there’s any information anyone knows about the value of this piece of art?


I own this pain I own it and will be posting it on eBay


----------

